# HMS SPHINX, 1860s



## trusty

Hi Folks, you kindly helped with my Dad's WWII records so now it's my Great Grandfather's turn, if possible. I have mislaid my old records, sorry.
Here goes:-

GEORGE LAME (it evolves into LANE next generation) was born in Darsham, Suffolk 1830, joining the Royal Navy signing on with a cross. After 20 years service, he ended up with a Quartermaster's pension in Feltham, Middlesex as a school discipline officer, according to 1871 census. Sounds stern!
I definitely remember HMS Sphinx amongst his list of ships, a paddle sloop of the day. So I'm guessing at 1850s/1860s period.
Can anyone assist with details, please? I would be most grateful for any help. Thank you,
Trusty.(Thumb)


----------



## stein

Sometimes written Sphynx it seems,

http://www.pbenyon.plus.com/18-1900/S/04355.html

Commanders:
1846-1846: Commander John Bettinson Cragg.
1850-1850: Commander Charles Frederick Alexander Shadwell.
1854-1854: Captain William John Cavendish Clifford.
1854-1854: Captain Arthur Parr Eardley-Wilmot.
1859-1862: Commander George Fiott Day.
1862-1863: Commander Theodore Morton Jones.
1865-1868: Captain Richard Vesey Hamilton.
1868-1868: Captain John Edward Parish.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Trusty,
I don't know if you have this. It appears to be your man. Looks like he lied about his age. Not unusual.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C9524446

regards
Roger


----------



## trusty

*Send In The Gunboat!*

Brilliant response again, Roger, I have purchased records from Kew although not yet downloaded. Fantastic help from experts, thank you both.
More questions to follow, no doubt, I seem to remember the Boxer Rebellion from about that date.
Thanks again chaps,
Trusty.


----------



## vectiscol

Darsham, between Saxmundham and Halesworth, has a small station on the East Suffolk branch from Ipswich to Lowestoft, opened in 1859. The station was built to serve the nearby village of Yoxford, being situated where the railway crosses the main A12 road.


----------



## trusty

*HMS Sphinx 1859-1862 & Others.*



trusty said:


> Hi Folks, you kindly helped with my Dad's WWII records so now it's my Great Grandfather's turn, if possible. I have mislaid my old records, sorry.
> Here goes:-
> 
> GEORGE LAME (it evolves into LANE next generation) was born in Darsham, Suffolk 1830, joining the Royal Navy signing on with a cross. After 20 years service, he ended up with a Quartermaster's pension in Feltham, Middlesex as a school discipline officer, according to 1871 census. Sounds stern!
> I definitely remember HMS Sphinx amongst his list of ships, a paddle sloop of the day. So I'm guessing at 1850s/1860s period.
> Can anyone assist with details, please? I would be most grateful for any help. Thank you,
> Trusty.(Thumb)


I now know George's naval history, thanks to Roger and Kew records.
Briefly, ships were Avenger (1846), Terrible to 1849, Caledonia to 1851, Trafalgar to1855, Hawke to 1856, Majestic to 1857, Victory (1857), ***berland to 1859, St. Vincent (1859), Sphinx to 1862, Asia to 1866 and finally Enchantress (1867).
Bracketed ships means a very short service of a month or two so can be disregarded, also 'Stein' kindly gave Sphinx Commander as George Fiott Day for those exact years. Chinese Rebellion methinks. 
Any further information will be gladly received. 
Thank you all,
Trusty.


----------

